# Anyone ever had crazy T dreams?



## Leila (Mar 5, 2017)

Ya know how we sometimes have those stressful work dreams...the ones where everything seems to be going haywire and nothing assuages that feeling of dissonance??

You guys know the ones. 

Have any of you ever had dreams like that about your tarantulas?

The one I had last night:   Mold was permeating my T room. I mean, it was climbing the walls like an infestation of ivy. Mold on the ceiling, the carpet, on the ceiling fan, inside the T enclosures. Lol. So freakin stressful!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 5, 2017)

I've had a few dreams where my Ts were eating each other and I couldn't stop them. 

I assume that's just some kind of anxiety dream. It's weird what our brains produce sometimes.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Leila (Mar 5, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> I've had a few dreams where my Ts were eating each other and I couldn't stop them.
> 
> I assume that's just some kind of anxiety dream. It's weird what our brains produce sometimes.


Oh no! Good thing it was all a dream. 

I am pretty sure my "mold mayhem" dream stemmed from my fear of not providing Zoe with enough (or Too Much) heat and humidity. Oh dreams! Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 5, 2017)

I once had a dream that my 2 inch G. pulchripes had gotten all the way to the size of my hand in one molt. That was actually a good dream now that I think about it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 5, 2017)

I've had so many dreams pertaining to my tarantulas that it would take way too long to list them


----------



## Leila (Mar 5, 2017)

PanzoN88 said:


> I've had so many dreams pertaining to my tarantulas that it would take way too long to list them


Post one of your most memorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paiige (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh yes all the time. I have dreams that they somehow go to work with me and I have to spend all day trying to find them and making sure people don't see them, but they're also always ten times bigger in my dreams than they are IRL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 5, 2017)

Paiige said:


> Oh yes all the time. I have dreams that they somehow go to work with me and I have to spend all day trying to find them and making sure people don't see them, but they're also always ten times bigger in my dreams than they are IRL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stella Maris (Mar 5, 2017)

Kind of funny that this is mentioned because I've dreamed about 1) losing my job and 2) invertebrates exactly 3 nights in a row.

The first one didn't involve a tarantula, but a centipede-like invert. It would bite through any enclosure you would give it: plastic, paper, metal. It kept escaping and no enclosure could contain it.

My second dream involved me having two tarantulas: one of an unknown species, and oddly enough, an OBT. The OBT bit me on my waist and my arm, felt like a strong domestic cat bite.

The third dream involved me wanting a G. pulchra and not being able to find one anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magenta (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes! I have recurring dreams about my Ts escaping. 

In the last one, all of my Ts were at my mom's house in one clear, plastic rubbermaid type drawer. I was freaking out, trying to get them out before they started killing each other. I asked my dad for help(aside from my husband, he was the only person who would be comfortable with this). As we were getting them out one by one, my A. metallica fell onto my sister's back. We got all of them into catch cups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spidermolt (Mar 5, 2017)

The only one I can remember was that I had a N. chromatus housed with an I. hirsutum and they ate each other.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 5, 2017)

I sometimes have dreams that answer some question that has been plaguing me. The latest was related to enclosure temperatures in a vivarium. They were consistently below 70F despite the temperature in the room being regulated at 78F. In the dream I stuck an old mercury thermometer in the pond, waited a few & it read 19C. I suddenly awoke & addled with sleep couldn't make the conversion so asked, "Alexa, what's nineteen Celsius in fahrenheit?" after a pause she returned, "Nineteen Celsius is sixty-six degrees fahrenheit." 

Turns out the temperature probe in the room was about four feet off the floor & down where the reservoir was located was quite a bit cooler. Mystery solved. 

Sometimes my dreams are a bit...stranger & quite vivid. 

In the most recent I found myself in a silk-lined tunnel studded with phosphorescent fungus that oozed a gentle cyan light adequate to make out my immediate surroundings. Of course, this is a dream so rather than scrambling back the other direction as any sensible person would do I crept forward. After some distance & a rather circuitous route the tunnel ended in an oval of darkness beyond which I could see a cluster of the helpful fungus on a tree. 

Good sense conspicuously absent I stepped through the opening to a chorus of scurrying & scraping sounds from all sides. Foolishly fearless I continued to walk towards the tree with its meager pool of light, but the ground was curiously ungiving. My eyes adjusting somewhat from the comparative brightness of the tunnel I was relieved that I could make out dots of light at the periphery of my vision, as my eyes fully acclimated to the dark I looked up & stopped dead in my tracks. The sky was filled with cyan stars. Hurriedly looking back down I ran to the tree now a short distance away, sending rocks skipping & renewing the sussurus of movement somewhere in the dark. It was no tree, but an enormous column of slick stone & the realization fully hit me that I was not in a forest but in an impossibly large cavern, its floor studded with stalagmites. 

One hand on the stone in front of me I made my way around the side until I was directly below the fungal bloom. Ahead there was another bloom on the left, farther away one to the right & so on into the distance. _A path?_ Playing the part of Parsival I made my way from one to another, willfully oblivious to whatever danger may lurk in the dark. After traveling some distance the stone forest thinned & I no longer paid any attention to the way points, setting my course towards a cyan dawn on the horizon. 

The light was coming from an enormous stalagmite in the form of a conical pyramid, curtains of web incorporating the phosphorescent fungus stretched hither & yon & a web tube led to the base of the pyramid. Great spiders were everywhere busy, but paid no attention to me. Inside the stalagmite it had a human touch & a was carved in the baroque style with, of course, a spider motif. Passing through a collonade I entered upon a chamber whose ceiling & edges were lost in darkness but in whose floor was incised an orb weaver web lit from below with the now familiar blue-green glow. 

Into the spider's web I went until I stood in the center at which point from all four quarters there appeared four great tarantulas. Turning their spinnerets towards me they circled around in unison weaving a web tube around me, then all four advanced to the edges of the incised web & assumed a defensive posture & began stridulating. Only able to see very faintly through the web tube rising around me my eyes were directed up where I could see the tips of their legs in defensive posture & out of the murk in the ceiling descended the pallid face of a woman, quickly followed by her torso. She hung there a moment & I thought her abs looked strange until I realized they were coxae, & as she continued her descent eight legs & an obsidian opisthoma emerged suspended on a single thread of silk. In a flash she descended upon me & there I awoke. 

_Told you it was weird_.

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 2 | Award 5


----------



## Moakmeister (Mar 5, 2017)

HybridReplicate said:


> I sometimes have dreams that answer some question that has been plaguing me. The latest was related to enclosure temperatures in a vivarium. They were consistently below 70F despite the temperature in the room being regulated at 78F. In the dream I stuck an old mercury thermometer in the pond, waited a few & it read 19C. I suddenly awoke & addled with sleep couldn't make the conversion so asked, "Alexa, what's nineteen Celsius in fahrenheit?" after a pause she returned, "Nineteen Celsius is sixty-six degrees fahrenheit."
> 
> Turns out the temperature probe in the room was about four feet off the floor & down where the reservoir was located was quite a bit cooler. Mystery solved.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 18


----------



## Leila (Mar 6, 2017)

@HybridReplicate please write a novel. I would totally buy one. Seriously.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HybridReplicate (Mar 6, 2017)

Leila said:


> @HybridReplicate please write a novel. I would totally buy one. Seriously.


Thanks, but I completely lack imagination outside dreamland.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leila (Mar 6, 2017)

HybridReplicate said:


> Thanks, but I completely lack imagination outside dreamland.


Same here...I understand.  I enjoyed your post though  I am very much into literature and poetry and such

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Lokee85 (Mar 6, 2017)

HybridReplicate said:


> I sometimes have dreams that answer some question that has been plaguing me. The latest was related to enclosure temperatures in a vivarium. They were consistently below 70F despite the temperature in the room being regulated at 78F. In the dream I stuck an old mercury thermometer in the pond, waited a few & it read 19C. I suddenly awoke & addled with sleep couldn't make the conversion so asked, "Alexa, what's nineteen Celsius in fahrenheit?" after a pause she returned, "Nineteen Celsius is sixty-six degrees fahrenheit."
> 
> Turns out the temperature probe in the room was about four feet off the floor & down where the reservoir was located was quite a bit cooler. Mystery solved.
> 
> ...





Leila said:


> @HybridReplicate please write a novel. I would totally buy one. Seriously.


Seriously!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Leila (Mar 6, 2017)

This thread turned out to be exactly what I had *dreamt* it would be!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Popcorn 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 6, 2017)

The only Tarantula related dream I've had involved my B. albopilosum escaping and me accidentally killing her


----------



## Jeff23 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have dreams sometimes that I have forgotten to feed or provide water for mine and they are dying.  I also had a dream one time that a T's water dish turned over and filled the whole enclosure full of water


----------



## Moonohol (Mar 6, 2017)

When I don't have access to my herbal medication, I will regularly have nightmares where I accidentally kill my Ts or they escape and I accidentally kill them while trying to find them. Nightmare disorder is so much fun!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 6, 2017)

Sometimes  v




* Credits to Mae West :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Beer 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 6, 2017)

Had one where my T's all ended up in the same enclosure. I had to try and catch them without sending them into each other. Got 1 out and another would appear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paiige (Mar 6, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Had one where my T's all ended up in the same enclosure. I had to try and catch them without sending them into each other. Got 1 out and another would appear.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 6, 2017)

Moonohol said:


> When I don't have access to my herbal medication, I will regularly have nightmares where I accidentally kill my Ts or they escape and I accidentally kill them while trying to find them. Nightmare disorder is so much fun!


'herbal medication'


Seriously though, there's nothing funny about that disorder. But i'm Dutch so I couldn't keep quiet about the herbal medication

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## 8legfreak (Mar 6, 2017)

Lots of chamomile tea in the Netherlands?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## D Sherlod (Mar 6, 2017)

My only dreams regarding tarantulas all involve not being able to find new ones. Every show i go to everyone is already sold out. Its really a nightmare.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Mar 6, 2017)

Leila said:


> @HybridReplicate please write a novel. I would totally buy one. Seriously.


Hmm Hmm no offence Hehe, but there can be only one novel writer here. And that is @cold blood <3<3  If there`s someone who can write novels it is Dennis

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 6, 2017)

8legfreak said:


> Lots of chamomile tea in the Netherlands?


Pleeeeeeeenty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have been having dreams for the last week that ALL of my T's need rehousing.  I think I need to cut down on the caffeine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 19, 2017)

i always have either awesome dreams where i catch like a AF P metallica outside or bad ones where i for some reason house two tarantulas together and forget to remove one. had a P muticus in a pill vial and a large A seemani in the same cage for awhile.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leila (Apr 19, 2017)

This thread was revived. 

It was nice to go back and read all of the comments here.

And @Jeff23, I have had soooo many dreams about my Ts since I started this thread.

One was that my B. albo female had grown to the size of a large puppy and was bursting through her enclosure. I was so nervous that she would escape and disappear. 

Suddenly (in the dream,) I peered through a window, and there was my humongous T scurrying about in my flower bed. 

It was a stressful dream.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stella Maris (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been trying to get my tiny 1/8 inch N. chromatus sling to eat the past 2 1/2 weeks since I got him and he just will not eat, even after leaving yummy pre-killed cricket parts in his house for him.

Last night I dreamed that the same sling would chew his way out of his plastic vial somehow and escape into my bedroom. He didn't look anything like an N. chromatus sling would look like but he had larger chelicerae. I also went on a journey with him while I tried to climb a snowy mountain and my grandma was with us, telling us to wear several layers of underwear since there would be no place to crap.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have two that I can recall. 

One is a dream I had that all my Tarantulas escaped. 

The other I had last night, I dreamed that an _Araneus diadematus, _huge specimen, randomly decided to camp out on my shoulder, which even though I love invertebrates I would not be comfortable with that. Anyway, I had this strange dream that it randomly pounced on a moth that I threw at it even though it was just sitting on top of a ledge. Obviously everyone knows that they do not feed unless they have a web built, but since when are dreams logical?

I do have tremendous respect for them, but I would be lying if I said that the close proximity of this orb-weaving spider did not somewhat concern me, even though it was in a dream.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magenta (Apr 19, 2017)

I had a dream a few nights ago that I was checking on my Ts and found a pepsis wasp in one of my T enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 2


----------



## Leila (Apr 19, 2017)

Magenta said:


> I had a dream a few nights ago that I was checking on my Ts and found a pepsis wasp in one of my T enclosures.


:wideyed:

Oh no!!!! That IS a bad dream! Aggghh!


----------



## JoshDM020 (Apr 20, 2017)

I had a dream two nights ago that i got a gbb (except it didnt look like one. It was shiny and rainbow colored. But i somehow knew what it was supposed to be) and i cried tears of joy. It was weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jun 6, 2017)

Holy crap, I just had a crazy T dream. I gave my 3 inch G pulchripes a fully grown, foot long giant centipede because i wanted to see what would happen and of course my tarantula got killed and eaten by the centipede. IT WAS A DREAM SO DON'T FREAK OUT, but when I woke up i thought it was real and i almost cried at how stupid i was.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Reest (Jun 6, 2017)

The only T-related dream I've had was positive. i dreamt i just found a bunch of colorful T's in my room and started collecting them and putting them in enclosures.
Was super bummed out when i woke up and realized i dont really own like 20 A.metallicas and C.versicolors (which is the closest to what they looked like).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jun 6, 2017)

All my T dreams were either boring (basic feeding or care); or 'weird' -- like Ts way too large, colours that don't exist in nature, extra legs (or fewer legs) but never had a nightmare dream (that I remember, anyway).  And even the 'weird Ts' were considered normal in my dreams.

Sorta disappointing to wake up and realize you don't have a 20" rainbow T with 18 legs (that's an exaggeration, I don't think any one single T in one of my dreams had all the 'weirds' going on at once).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## nburgmei (Jun 6, 2017)

I just had one the other night. One of my "tarantulas" got out. However, it was bright pink tarantula and had the tail of a scorpion. Very fun.

I have had other dreams where I have a large collection full of ridiculous, non-existent species or a bunch of my spiders are getting out and/or eating each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nburgmei (Jun 6, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Had one where my T's all ended up in the same enclosure. I had to try and catch them without sending them into each other. Got 1 out and another would appear.


I have had a dream very similar to this minus the respawning.


----------



## CyborgVulture (Jun 7, 2017)

I had a dream that some random, larger tarantula somehow appeared in the cage of my B. emilia and was trying to eat her. I've also had dreams that my tarantulas somehow mated with another random tarantula and I was stuck with the consequences.


----------



## SausageinaNet (Jun 7, 2017)

I usually don't remember my dreams but my Nhandu Chromatus has woken me several times so far. The first time I heard some scratching in the middle of the night I was quite freaked out about it because I didn't know what it was. So yeah that's as close to a T dream as I have ever come.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kelly Fornez (Jun 8, 2017)

Ive never had a nightmare about tarantulas but I have had a dream I was in a relationship with a tarantula! for some reason I was in love with it and wouldn't let it leave me side even to the showe ahaha it was like as tall as me! I woke up from that questioning my sexuality ahahaha! This dream was even before I ever kept tarantulas. Good times!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Leila (Jun 9, 2017)

KellyFornez said:


> Ive never had a nightmare about tarantulas but I have had a dream I was in a relationship with a tarantula! for some reason I was in love with it and wouldn't let it leave me side even to the showe ahaha it was like as tall as me! I woke up from that questioning my sexuality ahahaha! This dream was even before I ever kept tarantulas. Good times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 9, 2017)

That's so weird I've just stumbled onto this thread, well, a couple of nights ago I dreamt that I was pairing two massive T's (cat size T's), they got it on and I had to separate them, well one decided to bite me, I started to feel my hand and foot getting numb, I got such a fright that I jumped out of my sleep. Well when I woke up I had been lying in a weird position and my hand had gone to sleep, crazy shit. I must have been subconsciously thinking about my 2 new arrivals and the discussion here about what T's would you pair to make a hybrid. FREAKY STUFF!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 9, 2017)

KellyFornez said:


> Ive never had a nightmare about tarantulas but I have had a dream I was in a relationship with a tarantula! for some reason I was in love with it and wouldn't let it leave me side even to the showe ahaha it was like as tall as me! I woke up from that questioning my sexuality ahahaha! This dream was even before I ever kept tarantulas. Good times!


So your tarantusexual, lets get it on honey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 9, 2017)

@Venom1080 that's funny...optimistic, roflmao.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Timc (Jun 9, 2017)

Just this week I had a dream my rufilata was in my fish tank, like, with the water and everything. I was feeding the fish their usual pellets and flakes and she kinda just looked at me like "What the crap, bro? You know I can't eat that." I said "Listen, I'm sorry you can't eat that, but don't hurt the fish. You just had a cricket on Saturday. I have to go apply for college now." And I went and applied for college.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kelly Fornez (Jun 9, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> So your tarantusexual, lets get it on honey.





mconnachan said:


> So your tarantusexual, lets get it on honey.


Bahaha I love tarantulas, but not enough to become a tarantusexual. During that dream I was in love though so you probably coulda talked me into anything! One of the weirdest dreams I've ever had for sure!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jun 9, 2017)

I recently had another tarantula related dream, but it was so bad I don't even want to describe it in detail.


----------



## Nonnack (Jun 9, 2017)

I thought I am little bit crazy, but looks like I am not the only one with those dreams. I had all of those bad ones, about mold everywhere, tarantulas eating each other, being in one container, and also one that I somehow forgot about my spiders for year or something (I don't know how it is possible even in dream fantasy;P) and then found it, some where adults already, and some just died.

I guess we have those bad spider dreams, because we just worry too much about our pets.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jun 9, 2017)

My girlfriend recently had a dream that an OBT escaped and chased her. Its funny because i dont even have one  


Yet...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 10, 2017)

Nonnack said:


> I thought I am little bit crazy, but looks like I am not the only one with those dreams. I had all of those bad ones, about mold everywhere, tarantulas eating each other, being in one container, and also one that I somehow forgot about my spiders for year or something (I don't know how it is possible even in dream fantasy;P) and then found it, some where adults already, and some just died.
> 
> I guess we have those bad spider dreams, because we just worry too much about our pets.


Our subconscious is a strange thing, we're under no control of it, that's why we manage to have such weird dreams. Our dreams are manifested by our subconscious and we have no control over it. Although some of our dreams are awesome, like being able to fly, is a frequent one I had as a kid.


----------



## Ondottr (Jun 17, 2017)

I like this thread!
Lately I've been having the same dream about my G. rosea. In the dream I go to check on it and see that it molted during the night, which makes me really happy. But then I notice that it is now four times as big as it was before, and basically fills the enclosure without even trying to stretch. So I start to panic because I don't have a bigger enclosure to move it into, and I start frantically searching my house for any big container. Then it occurs to me that I shouldn't actually rehouse it immediately after a molt anyway, so I just let it live sadly cramped in its now tiny KK, and feel like a horrible person.
Haha when I wake up my first thought is "gotta check the T - what if it molted??"
I think I'm just way too excited for its first molt with me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jul 16, 2017)

Just had a weird dream last night. I dreamed that a tarantula could detach its abdomen from its body and re-attach it at will. My G. pulchripes kept doing it over and over but every time it did, its pedicel would leak some black liquid. It was freaky.


----------



## Leila (Jul 18, 2017)

So I had an escape dream last night. 

For some idiotic reason, I had a 3/4 inch OBT sling in a medium sized KK...I watched as it zipped about its enclosure at top speed; and before I could blink, it had already escaped via the ventilation slits on the lid. 

Catch cup in hand, I waited for an opportune moment to trap the sling, but it would not stop teleporting. 

Perplexed and downtrodden, I super-randomly emailed @Chris LXXIX for advice on what to do next.  

And then I woke up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 18, 2017)

Leila said:


> Perplexed and downtrodden, I super-randomly emailed @Chris LXXIX for advice on what to do next.
> 
> And then I woke up.


Don't worry, sweety. I'm working on that... on how to be the new Freddy Krueger, I mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Jul 31, 2017)

Old thread but interesting.
When I first got my two slings I dreamt that both drowned, I woke up couldn't figure out if it was real or not had to turn the lights on and have a quick check on them to find that both of them were happily eating their meals.


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 31, 2017)

I've had three tarantula dreams that I 'remember' so to speak. The first one I had, I remember having it but I don't remember what it was about anymore. The second one involved me being part of a traveling carnival circuit and I ran a 'spider zoo' attraction. The third was the most recent and I still had my T room and a big collection and I opened up one of my enclosures to feed and it was an OBT inside and I was like "THIS ISN'T WHAT IS SUPPOSED TO BE IN HERE." and it ran out and bit me and then ran off again and I remember it 'hurt' but the way dreams hurt-- a sharpness and then it's just the memory of 'this is supposed to hurt so I'm acting like it hurts' without any real suffering. So I ran after this OBT to catch it and it went outside and I was looking all through my back yard and into the woods and there was this giant spider web made between two trees and there were a ton of tarantulas on it and I was like "Where did you all come from?? This makes no sense." So I went back to my house and got a sleeve of deli cups to catch them all, obviously.

The point I'm trying to make is that OBTs will visit your dreams and feed on your fear, much like Freddy Kruger.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 18, 2017)

Just had one last night....In my dream I was moving with a very large collection of Ts, all made it to the new destination, but the Sicarius was missing....it was not found. *PS- In reality I do not have a large collection, I am not moving, and I don't have a Sicarius ha!

 Odd note-All of the spider enclosures in the dream were elaborate origami boxes!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Kendricks (Aug 18, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> The point I'm trying to make is that OBTs will visit your dreams and feed on your fear, much like Freddy Kruger.


This is true!
THIS IS TRUE!

I experience the VERY same.
for a while now, I dream occasionally about my spiders - and I do own an OBT.
It sucks, this "falling asleep moment" and suddenly I see an angry OBT running right into my face. Boom! Wide Awake again, heart racing.

_*OBT Why!? I love you! Stop destroying me in my dreams! *_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Aug 18, 2017)

Many years ago, I had a dream that I saw a seven foot tall tarantula and it crawled until it hovered over me and grabbed me by the neck with incredibly sharp fangs with lighting speed and was really incredibly powerful, felt like a wrestler putting a submission hold on my neck. Then I passed out and when I woke up, my hand was on my neck. It is amazing what a hand can do in your dreams, needless to say, it DID NOT help with my arachnophobia at the time.


----------



## jaycied (Aug 19, 2017)

I know I've had them, but can't remember any specifics. My mom had one the other night though. She's tolerant of me having them, and occasionally will watch them and ask some questions, but she's by no definition pro-spiders. She had a dream all of my slings got out and were living on her bedroom ceiling. She couldn't move off her bed and they all started dropping on her.


----------



## Leila (Aug 20, 2017)

I have had so many flippin tarantula nightmares lately...Here is an account of the one from last night:

I had a few of my Ts with me at some elementary school. No idea why I was there (nor why my spiders were in tow.) Maybe I was working?

Well, I left the lid of my Pokie (species unknown) enclosure off for a minute while I walked to the next room over to grab a snack. I returned to find the T bolting out of its home and up the classroom wall. No catch cup in sight.

I think I had 1000 mini heart attacks as I watched the Pokie disappear into a small opening in the ceiling.
All I could think is _I cannot let these tiny children get bitten! What have I done??
_
I never did catch the tarantula.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 20, 2017)

Had a dream I had a 12" rufilata.  I knew it was fake even in the dream but I was still sad when I work up. My 8" girl just doesn't compare ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Aug 21, 2017)

I had a dream last night that my G. pulchra had molted again, like a week after its last molt...but it wasn't a pulchra anymore, it was a small C. cyaneopubescens. It had adult coloration, so I thought it was probably a tiny MM. I was trying to get some pics to show you guys what happened, but it escaped. I managed to get it under a catch cup, but then it disappeared again. I was sad that I didn't have my sweet pulchra anymore, and thought I'd never buy from that seller again.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 21, 2017)

Leila said:


> I have had so many flippin tarantula nightmares lately...Here is an account of the one from last night:
> 
> I had a few of my Ts with me at some elementary school. No idea why I was there (nor why my spiders were in tow.) Maybe I was working?
> 
> ...



Ugh I hate the "did I leave the lid off??" feeling, whether awake or dreaming:wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kendricks (Aug 21, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Ugh I hate the "did I leave the lid off??" feeling, whether awake or dreaming:wideyed:


I stopped counting how many times I double checked my P. murinus tank in the middle of the night just because I had "this feeling".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MissHarlen (Aug 21, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> I had a really freaky dream last night that I bought a female P. cancerides at my local expo and brought her home. While I was getting her enclosure set up she CHEWED HER WAy OUT OF HER DELI CUP and started running around my house. She attacked my cat and ended up in my P. metallica tank (I don't have one in real life, but I did in the dream) and the cancerides ate the metallica!
> 
> I think this is a sign I should never get a P. cancerides.


Here's my crazy T dream


----------



## kevinlowl (Aug 22, 2017)

My mom caught a huge female orb weaver and a smaller male in a glass jar. The male was strangely a baby blue color. Inside the jar I also see two orange baboon tarantulas but with blue foot, like the Idiothele Mira. I think the orb weaver killed both of them. I also caught a fish from puddles in the grass that form after a rain. There were many catfish but the one I caught was a type of fish that lived in the sea. I don't know how that happened. I brought the fish to my mom and she told me to put it back for fear of it being a trap and containing poison. The fish was still alive and flopping though so it didn't make sense. That was all I could remember.


----------



## Swede Baboon (Aug 22, 2017)

Last night i had a dream about a T called "the Queen" .. dunno if ive been inspired by chris the italian stallion here or what

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KooBea (Aug 22, 2017)

Last night I had a dream that I was nominated for the Oscar in T's for inventing something that got T's to molt whenever you wanted. It was essentially a bamboo placemat that you roll your T up in and as you unrolled it the T molted. But I didn't want to mount my T alive to accept the Oscar so John Goodman made me leave the awards. 
I shouldn't watch videos of bad molts before bed anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (Aug 24, 2017)

I had a very strange tarantula related dream, the same one a couple different times. Just finding my beloved clan of Brachypelma Albopilosums escaped, and trying to catch them all. My adult tarantulas behaving like jumping spiders to avoid my hand cupping them to safety. My tiniest spiders squeezing into spaces where I cant find them. My favorite part of these stress dreams is when they finally climb the walls. I can always catch them then. But when theyre on the walls they look like huntsman spiders. I wake up relieved to find all my tarantulas safe and sound.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 24, 2017)

I wish I could say I might tarantula nightmares but I mostly have people nightmares  although I often have the "did I close the lid?" feeling and go running upstairs for fear Ive lost my .5 cm sling

Reactions: Like 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## monsterhybrid (Aug 28, 2017)

I had a dream this last week that I had purchased two new tarantulas (I currently just have a rose hair juvenile) and for some reason I was opening them in my mom's house. The first one was a mature Mexican Red Knee and he got loose. My mom was freaking out, but (for some reason) I put on some snow gloves and wrangled it into its enclosure. So that was stressful. Then I guess I forgot about the second one??? I went into my bedroom and found my rose hair (Nora) just walking around on the floor, not looking too good and almost coming to me for help. I scooped her up, put her in her enclosure, and two of her legs fell off. My stomach dropped. Then here comes the second tarantula I apparently bought with the red knee (don't remember what it was, obviously a mature male) and the dream got super blurry like my eyes had a film over them. I thought it was Nora and plopped it in her enclosure and it suddenly burrowed. Then things cleared up and I suddenly realized that that big guy had hurt Nora and scooped him out to get him in his own space...Then he shrunk to half his size?? Idk, it was such a weird dream and it made me so sad to see my girl hurt!
I've only had her for a few weeks, so we'll see what dreams happen when I get more...


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 28, 2017)

monsterhybrid said:


> I had a dream this last week that I had purchased two new tarantulas (I currently just have a rose hair juvenile) and for some reason I was opening them in my mom's house. The first one was a mature Mexican Red Knee and he got loose. My mom was freaking out, but (for some reason) I put on some snow gloves and wrangled it into its enclosure. So that was stressful. Then I guess I forgot about the second one??? I went into my bedroom and found my rose hair (Nora) just walking around on the floor, not looking too good and almost coming to me for help. I scooped her up, put her in her enclosure, and two of her legs fell off. My stomach dropped. Then here comes the second tarantula I apparently bought with the red knee (don't remember what it was, obviously a mature male) and the dream got super blurry like my eyes had a film over them. I thought it was Nora and plopped it in her enclosure and it suddenly burrowed. Then things cleared up and I suddenly realized that that big guy had hurt Nora and scooped him out to get him in his own space...Then he shrunk to half his size?? Idk, it was such a weird dream and it made me so sad to see my girl hurt!
> I've only had her for a few weeks, so we'll see what dreams happen when I get more...


I once dreamed that I put a foot-long centipede into my 3 inch G. pulchripes's enclosure, where it of course killed her instantly. And I woke up and I almost yelled at how stupid I was for killing my tarantula.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Gloomcookie (Sep 23, 2017)

Ugh terrible terrible terrible...I had a dream last night all my T's (20) got out and were fighting each other. I kept trying to separate them to no avail. I got bit in the process (which has not happened irl). What was worse is some were freshly molted and critically injured. It was literally a T death match...When I woke this morning I had to go check all my T's. And they were of course fine 

On another note, years ago (when I was afraid of spiders and insects in general) I used to have terrible dreams of spiders loose in my room, or a very large centipede on the run. I would be terrified. And now I mostly have pleasant T dreams and it is not uncommon for me to dream about them daily...I really love those T's

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## JoshDM020 (Nov 5, 2017)

Reviving this thread because i just woke up from a dream about my A. seemani molting like... four times in the span of a couple minutes. Freakin weird, man. I think my spider is haunted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## grumpycow3 (Nov 5, 2017)

i dreamt i had a P. Metallica, then i cried myself back to sleep because i realised i am too inexperienced.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Garth Vader (Nov 5, 2017)

I had one recently!  I made a large enclosure that was partitioned in the middle. I put my AF E sp red on one side and my very first T my fatty A anax on the other side. I went to check on them and ONE WAS GONE. AND IT WASNT THE FATTY A ANAX. (cue the theme music from Halloween) So then I was real upset. And that was the dream. 

Now even though I am a therapist person, dream interpretation is lke to me. In fact, if you want to make a behaviorist squirm, just start talking about the meaning of a dream or your subconscious. Lol. But anyway. I had to move all my Ts home a while ago and I was worried about them so yeah. Now you have seen into the workings of my mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grace Cannell (Nov 5, 2017)

spidertherapy78 said:


> I had one recently!  I made a large enclosure that was partitioned in the middle. I put my AF E sp red on one side and my very first T my fatty A anax on the other side. I went to check on them and ONE WAS GONE. AND IT WASNT THE FATTY A ANAX. (cue the theme music from Halloween) So then I was real upset. And that was the dream.
> 
> Now even though I am a therapist person, dream interpretation is lke to me. *In fact, if you want to make a behaviorist squirm, just start talking about the meaning of a dream or your subconscious.* Lol. But anyway. I had to move all my Ts home a while ago and I was worried about them so yeah. Now you have seen into the workings of my mind.


Oh my god, so much yes to this! I found the whole interpretation of dreams a little messy during my time as a psych student. Although there is definitely something in the phenomenon that we dream about our anxieties. For example, I dreamt for weeks about receiving my exam results for getting in to uni and the page being blank before I got said results. So when I first for Nimhe (my first T), I dreamt about dropping it, stepping on it, it being able to talk. I think the worst T dream I had was that I had shrunk and was in Nimhe's tank. Nimhe was in its hide and I was just stood there in fear of making my presence known and being eaten, desperately hoping my boyfriend would come in to the room and see me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (Nov 5, 2017)

Ive posted here before but ive had reoccurring nightmares of my tarantulas somehow being together and needing to separate them before they kill eachother (i usually fail) or nightmares of my mature male (very first T) molting...possibly to his death.

Wonder why they reoccur so often

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timc (Nov 5, 2017)

I took a drunken nap after the eagles game today and dreamt my spiders were watching me, as opposed to me watching them. Really weird feeling.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kendricks (Nov 26, 2017)

Last night I dreamed that my G. pulchra mated with my A. geniculata and right the next day the enclosure came alive with a handful of juvenile looking pulchra-black tarantulas with bright white leg bands.

The confusing scene, nonsense and cross-breeding crap aside... that new genus/species looked awesome!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Swoop (Nov 26, 2017)

I had a dream once that I rehoused my 6" L. violaceopes but it was too big and she escaped through a ventilation hole because her new enclosure was a tennis court surrounded by a chain link fence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lateapexpredator (Nov 26, 2017)

I had a dream that my wife brought over a realtor to look at our house, even though we just built the house. I was showing him my T. Stirmi, and it got loose. Then the realtor found it, grabbed it bare handed, got bit, and tossed it back into it's enclosure without even worrying about the bite.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 26, 2017)

I dreamed last night that Regina my G. pulchripes could seemingly walk through walls because she KEPT ESCAPING HER ENCLOSURE! No matter what I did, she would just get out. And at one point she crawled onto a lightbulb and got badly burned and I couldn't stop her because in a dream my fingers don't work properly


----------



## Ztesch (Nov 26, 2017)

So I had a dream that not only were my 2 Boston terriers laying next to my legs under the cover but some tarantulas I owned were cuddling up as well.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Dec 22, 2017)

I dreamed last night that I'd lost and H. maculata and an Atrax. They were hiding around the house, stalking me and my dogs. I swear my heart is still pounding. 
I don't know if they got me or the dogs. 
Crazy, huh?


----------



## Kendricks (Dec 22, 2017)

crone said:


> I dreamed last night that I'd lost and H. maculata and an Atrax. They were hiding around the house, stalking me and my dogs. I swear my heart is still pounding.
> I don't know if they got me or the dogs.
> Crazy, huh?


Not crazy.
Just foreshadowing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 22, 2017)

In the last T related dream I had I Went to a pet store and noticed that the pet store had a P. Metallica and an M. Robustom and their enclosures were soaking wet (kept above aquariums for some reason) and the Ts were themselves drenched. I pleaded with the employees to let me take them home with me to care for them properly. They said I could (and for FREE) but they escaped from their enclosures while I was filling out paperwork.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Dec 23, 2017)

MrButton said:


> In the last T related dream I had I Went to a pet store and noticed that the pet store had a P. Metallica and an M. Robustom and their enclosures were soaking wet (kept above aquariums for some reason) and the Ts were themselves drenched. I pleaded with the employees to let me take them home with me to care for them properly. They said I could (and for FREE) but they escaped from their enclosures while I was filling out paperwork.


I don't know about these free range T dreams. All I know is that dream of mine can't happen. Don't have, nor will I ever have OWs and hot true spids.


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 23, 2017)

MrButton said:


> In the last T related dream I had I Went to a pet store and noticed that the pet store had a P. Metallica and an M. Robustom and their enclosures were soaking wet (kept above aquariums for some reason) and the Ts were themselves drenched. I pleaded with the employees to let me take them home with me to care for them properly. They said I could (and for FREE) but they escaped from their enclosures while I was filling out paperwork.


So you had a wet dream?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 23, 2017)

I recently had a dream about me countimg eggs from an egg sac. I kept forgetting the numbers and had to recount them all over again.

I couldn’t think of any other reasons behind it, but this:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 23, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> So you had a wet dream?


 One might say that  Unlike my dream I would not take a Pokie home any time soon. The only OW I have is a C. Fimbriatus sling and I only have terrestrial NWs. Notbsure I'm ready for an OW Arboreal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 23, 2017)

MrButton said:


> One might say that  Unlike my dream I would not take a Pokie home any time soon. The only OW I have is a C. Fimbriatus sling and I only have terrestrial NWs. Not sure I'm ready for an OW Arboreal.


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 23, 2017)

MrButton said:


> One might say that  Unlike my dream I would not take a Pokie home any time soon. The only OW I have is a C. Fimbriatus sling and I only have terrestrial NWs. Notbsure I'm ready for an OW Arboreal


Well, actually, pokies are the most 'gentle' OW arboreal. They're fast, they are skittish, and if they get out they can do some damage if they put their fangs in you or someone/someanimal you care about. Raise your C. Fimbriatus for a while and you'll probably be fine. It's just important to have experience with fast Ts and keeping from panicking if it gets out of the enclosure. I'd stay away from P. metallica as a first pokie though. My two are very skittish compared to the other pokies I have. P. regalis is a good starter pokie IMO. Get yourself a sling and watch them grow, because they grow quickly.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bcp3KA8gDZy/?taken-by=miss.moxie There's how much one of my P. regalis sling has grown since August 22.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 23, 2017)

MrButton said:


> Unlike my dream I would not take a Pokie home any time soon. The only OW I have is a C. Fimbriatus sling and I only have terrestrial NWs.





miss moxie said:


> Raise your C. Fimbriatus for a while and you'll probably be fine. It's just important to have experience with fast Ts and keeping from panicking if it gets out of the enclosure. I'd stay away from P. metallica as a first pokie though. My two are very skittish compared to the other pokies I have. P. regalis is a good starter pokie IMO. Get yourself a sling and watch them grow, because they grow quickly.


My only OW I had before getting my first Pokie was a C. huahini which I got as a surprise freebie but I had raised a few NW arboreals (Avicularia/Caribena/Psalmopoeus) in that time as well (if you can cope with a Psalmo then a Pokie shouldn't give you any trouble).

I second not getting a P. metallica as your first Pokie, mine is absurdly skittish (possibly more so than my H. mac), likes to bolt and takes a while to settle down before I can open the enclosure for feeding/maintenance.
P. subfusca is also a good starter Pokie if you want to get into them, mine has always been really calm and it's often sat out in full view.


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 23, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> P. subfusca is also a good starter Pokie if you want to get into them, mine has always been really calm and it's often sat out in full view.


My P. subfusca (HL) are actually really calm as well, but they are on the more expensive side here and not as commonly available. I paid $40/£30 per sling. I got my P. regalis from @cold blood who was selling them for cheaper than most online T shops, but they're typically $20-$25/£15-£19 with a few showing up for $30/£22 but those are overpriced IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 23, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> It's just important to have experience with fast Ts and keeping from panicking if it gets out of the enclosure.


Im usually quite calm and collected in crisis. And I view Ts kind of like a dangerous vehicle or loaded gun that need to be treated with respect. 


The Grym Reaper said:


> My only OW I had before getting my first Pokie was a C. huahini which I got as a surprise freebie but I had raised a few NW arboreals (Avicularia/Caribena/Psalmopoeus) in that time as well (if you can cope with a Psalmo then a Pokie shouldn't give you any trouble).


I was planning on at least getting a few NW Arboreal before I got an OW arboreal. That way I can get a sense of their habits and behaviour. Would love to get an H. Mac eventually. One day. . .


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 23, 2017)

MrButton said:


> I was planning on at least getting a few NW Arboreal before I got an OW arboreal. That way I can get a sense of their habits and behaviour. Would love to get an H. Mac eventually. One day. . .


Psalmopoeus are a great way to learn Poecilotheria husbandry. Their needs are very similar. However, Psalmopoeus can be much feistier than Poecilotheria. My first serious threat pose (legs up, fangs wiggling) was from a Psalmopoeus pulcher. I've never gotten a threat pose from a pokie. Not saying they won't-- they definitely can. Typically they are shy and would rather get away from a threat than meet it head on.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## cold blood (Dec 23, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Psalmopoeus are a great way to learn Poecilotheria husbandry. Their needs are very similar. However, Psalmopoeus can be much feistier than Poecilotheria. My first serious threat pose (legs up, fangs wiggling) was from a Psalmopoeus pulcher. I've never gotten a threat pose from a pokie. Not saying they won't-- they definitely can. Typically they are shy and would rather get away from a threat than meet it head on.


Cams are much less threat postury than other members of the genus.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Dec 23, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> My P. subfusca (HL) are actually really calm as well, but they are on the more expensive side here and not as commonly available. I paid $40/£30 per sling. I got my P. regalis from @cold blood who was selling them for cheaper than most online T shops, but they're typically $20-$25/£15-£19 with a few showing up for $30/£22 but those are overpriced IMO.


American T prices are pretty silly in general though, P. regalis are usually around the £7-£9 ($9-$12) mark as slings here, my P. subfusca lowland sling was £10 ($13), I don't think the highland form is more than £15 ($20) here.



miss moxie said:


> My first serious threat pose (legs up, fangs wiggling) was from a Psalmopoeus pulcher.


P. pulcher and P. ecclesiasticus are the only Psalmos I've seen threat postures from, my cambridgei runs and hides and my irminia just doesn't really care.


----------



## miss moxie (Dec 23, 2017)

The Grym Reaper said:


> American T prices are pretty silly in general though


Oh they're absolutely stupid but it's pay it or move to Europe if you wanna be in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaire (Dec 29, 2017)

Back when I first ended up with Quill, my fear of arachnids was much worse. I had a preposterous nightmare that she escaped her enclosure, grew to about 3 feet, and built a giant web over the doorway of the house. She swooped down on on my head when I came in and I got her off before she bit me, but then she morphed into a giant p. murinus, grew even larger, and chased me around the house. I locked myself in my bedroom, and she started chewing through the door, making this ridiculous high pitched 'eeeeeeeeeeeee' squealing sound the whole time. I tried to go through my window, only to find that it had inexplicably been bricked up. I woke up just as she finished chewing through the door. That night, I slept locked in the car, and so did my cat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OhGeezRick (Dec 29, 2017)

I dreamt that my G. pulchripes sling multiplied itself, and the thousands of little T's crawled down my throat, I suddenly turned into a B. hamorii, and attempted to molt, failed, died, and was eaten from within by all the tiny g. pulchripes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OhGeezRick (Dec 29, 2017)

I also had a crazy dream where a gooty ornamental i just bought killed itself with a razor blade, and later rose from the grave, teleported onto my face, laughing like Morgan Freeman wildly the entire time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DanBsTs (Dec 29, 2017)

OhGeezRick said:


> I dreamt that my G. pulchripes sling multiplied itself, and the thousands of little T's crawled down my throat, I suddenly turned into a B. hamorii, and attempted to molt, failed, died, and was eaten from within by all the tiny g. pulchripes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 31, 2019)

Time to revive this thread. 

Had a dream last night that there was another huge hurricane in Houston while I was at college. Mom assured me she was taking good care of Regina. When I got back home, I checked on her, and there were not one, not two, but THREE G. pulchras in her enclosure with her. My mom had bought three of the most expensive beginner Ts herself and put them into Regina’s enclosure. All four tarantulas were covered with huge scars from fighting each other. 

So I went and SCREAMED at my mom because she was out of her mind.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kendricks (Jan 31, 2019)

Moakmeister said:


> Time to revive this thread.
> 
> Had a dream last night that there was another huge hurricane in Houston while I was at college. Mom assured me she was taking good care of Regina. When I got back home, I checked on her, and there were not one, not two, but THREE G. pulchras in her enclosure with her. My mom had bought three of the most expensive beginner Ts herself and put them into Regina’s enclosure. All four tarantulas were covered with huge scars from fighting each other.
> 
> So I went and SCREAMED at my mom because she was out of her mind.


Funny, there's a certain similarity to the T-dreams I had.
They seem to have stopped, but when I was rather new, I dreamed that I'd find my A. geniculata in my G. pulchra's tank and they start to fight just when I noticed, meaning that of course at least one of them will definitely die.
It really upset me and shook me a little when I woke up, it was just a really nasty feeling to not be able to do anything and having to watch them kill each other.


----------



## Clareesi (Jan 31, 2019)

Recently,  I had a dream I bug sprayed them. Emptied a whole can into their enclosure. I woke up horrified thinking I had murdered them all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Seraph (Jan 31, 2019)

It would have to be one i had a few days ago. I was standing before this tarantula/human/fire/obelisk thing and it commanded this other thing that looked like a living videogame glitch crossed with tarantulas to "fix me". It then proceeded to perform horrific surgery on me to turn me into a tarantula. Then when the surgery was finished, the sky broke open and an unbelievable amount of spiders came pouring out.


----------



## WolfSoon (Jan 31, 2019)

I had a dream I’d been keeping different tarantula species in a large communal enclosure with a miniature forest inside and a winding dirt road down the middle. It looked really cool, but by the time I realized what a terrible noob I was for housing Ts together, they’d all killed each other. 
Also there was way too much vertical height in that enclosure


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 31, 2019)

Never had a terrible dream on my T.'s. But let me tell ya, I've had a couple dreams about my feeder roach colonies going loose and escaping. I promise you people till this day, I am very attentive on whatever goes on with my feeder colonies.


----------



## Minty (Jan 31, 2019)

Dreamt my T stirmi crawled up and over my face like a face hugger from the Alien films.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Jan 31, 2019)

As a kid, (and arachnophobic), I dreamed that we had a pet pony living in the basement. I was there, picking up its poo, and then my brother came with his pet tarantula (which he did not have IRL) and he split it into three! He proceeded to try to shove them in my face or something, I can't quite remember.

The only other dream I remember having about tarantulas and not true spiders (used to be plagued with nightmares of those) is really fuzzy in the details. I had it when I had only my Avic avic, but in that dream I had two. It was something about them morphing into monarch butterflies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Liquifin (Jan 31, 2019)

MintyWood826 said:


> picking up its poo


Rainbow color I assume? Or was the color like another animal

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Arachnophoric (Jan 31, 2019)

Had a dream that I walked into a pet store that was keeping Ts aquatic. Straight up like fish. And somehow they were still alive, so I was pulling them out while yelling very angrily at the pet store employees. That's about all I recall.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lostbrane (Jan 31, 2019)

Recently I've had dreams about tarantulas escaping. The first one, someone broke into my house and I found my P. vittata male hanging out by the bathroom light switch and I remember having a fight with my OBT later.

The second recent dream some friends of mine wanted to "surprise" me and gave me the gift of a Poecilotheria communal. I flipped out. I flipped out even harder when my mom decided that "they're supposed to live free" and left the cage open. I was panicking and explaining how she shouldn't be acting so nonchalant with 6 pokies out and about in the, what I think was some beach condo. I think I also found my male P. vittata but he was hanging out on the couch.

But the creme de la creme has to be this one, that I had probably a decade ago and it's going to be long so just be prepared.

A large jet black spider (there might have been two spiders but I can't recall), of which might have been a tarantula, or maybe it was a true spider, or a dream mix of both, pushing 10+ feet DLS was chasing myself, and some dream people (no idea who they were). We made it to an apartment I used to live in and they were trying to bust the door down. Thankfully our two giant cobra friends were looking out for us and one held the spider(s) at bay, whilst the other broke through the balcony glass and lowered itself to the ground so we could use it as a slide. (The apartment was on the third story but there was 50+ feet worth of space from the balcony down to the little grassy area with a fountain beneath so it was a long and thick cobra for sure. Both were the same size. Both also always had their hoods extended.) So, we slide down the cobra and hop into a car and drive away. We feel safe and secure, certain that the cobras have dealt with the assailant. We turn onto a small highway, where a bus is also getting on via another entrance.

As we're coming up to the front of the bus a peculiar feeling comes about. Like those times when you're on an empty road on a hot day and it feels like there's no sound at all. We start to dread keeping up with the bus and as we get to the front, in view of the driver our feelings of despair our answered, for the bus driver WAS THE SPIDER. And that's where the dream ended. If that's not the best idea for a 50s horror movie twist, I don't know what is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Moakmeister (Jan 31, 2019)

lostbrane said:


> Recently I've had dreams about tarantulas escaping. The first one, someone broke into my house and I found my P. vittata male hanging out by the bathroom light switch and I remember having a fight with my OBT later.
> 
> The second recent dream some friends of mine wanted to "surprise" me and gave me the gift of a Poecilotheria communal. I flipped out. I flipped out even harder when my mom decided that "they're supposed to live free" and left the cage open. I was panicking and explaining how she shouldn't be acting so nonchalant with 6 pokies out and about in the, what I think was some beach condo. I think I also found my male P. vittata but he was hanging out on the couch.
> 
> ...


that was a roller coaster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corporal Winters (Jan 31, 2019)

Those are some really crazy dreams, haha! I’d almost say that you have some kind of stress that’s manifesting itself in the form of dreams. You care a lot about your tarantulas, and so it would make sense they’d be a pivotal detail in these strange dreams.

That being said, I’ve had similar dreams, just not involving tarantulas. I can best remember one in which my black widows got loose, and as I scowered my room for them, all of them were suddenly crawling up my legs! The thing is, I handle my widows and so this wouldn’t really scare me in real life. What scared me was that they were all over the floor and I could have stepped on some. I was afraid to move, even as they began to hide in the folds of my clothing. I woke up out of anxiety following that.

I also had a dream where I had three colorful rattlesnakes who had gotten loose in my living room. My dog and cat were around and trying to eat them. That was also very scary because I didn’t want any of my animals to get hurt.

Both dreams occurred not too far apart in time from each other, and both occurred while I was under a lot of emotional stress as well as stress from school. Maybe something in particular prompted your dreams as well? Just my take on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lostbrane (Jan 31, 2019)

Corporal Winters said:


> Maybe something in particular prompted your dreams as well?


The first two I mentioned were definitely stress dreams. I had just started keeping Poecilotheria when I had the first one and the second one happened not long after that. Being new to them and well OW in general at the time I was just nervous and obsessing over their care and making sure I wasn't absent minded enough to allow an escape. So, yeah I definitely believe they were prompted! I've only had three other "stress" induced dreams, all involving a foolish but very fun romantic pursuit, of which I was head over heels in love and she was barely interested. Anywho...

As to the last one I mentioned, it happened years and years and years ago (I edited it in my original post for clarification but now that I'm really thinking about it it had to have happened more than 10 years ago), and is closer to what I would call my "natural" subconscious state. I have a lot of vivid and fantastical dreams (although nothing lately) and the spider bus one is up there but is nowhere near the top crazy dreams I've had haha.


----------



## asunshinefix (Feb 1, 2019)

Seems like I'm not alone here - I have this recurring dream where I have a bunch of crazy fast Old Worlds (I only keep NW terrestrials) and my entire collection is in like 4 enclosures, and they're all fighting and eating each other and when I try to separate them the Old Worlds always escape. Thankfully the only escape I've ever had IRL is a B. emila!

Edit: sorry for the profanity! Bad habit.


----------



## thebronzedragon (Feb 1, 2019)

I had a dream that I had bought over 50 inverts and I was struggling to take care of them all and when I was finally done setting them up I realised I had completely neglected a centipede and I tried to perform surgery on it with the help of Coyote Peterson on Skype... that was a weird one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2019)

My two favourite invert-themed dreams -

1. After my first P. murinus passed, I had a dream that he was the size of a medium dog and we cuddled. Big, snuggly orange bitey thing. It was great.

2. I was walking in a forest and came across a small pond. It turned out to be incredibly deep and full of life! I went diving into it and found tarantulas living in it (also mermaids and dolphins lol).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## MintyWood826 (Feb 24, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> Rainbow color I assume? Or was the color like another animal


Rainbow? Ewww, no!
of course it was a male who asked that 


I had a dream a couple nights ago where I thought it was a great idea to randomly grab one of of my Ts. Then I noticed that she was molting (in the dream white cracks were the sign) and panicked while wondering why she was having a molt so soon. I put her on my bed and expected her to die but hoped for a miracle anyway. The dream then changed and it was a praying mantis. Parasites that were supposed to be swallowtail caterpillars burst out of its abdomen and ate a lot of it. There were way more than should've been able to fit. It was absolutely heart breaking, seeing the mantis with a lot of its body eaten away, but with the head/front-two-legs part of its body, still try to fight away the parasites that were everywhere. 

This dream was purely horrifying, and the worst part was that I thought it was real. It was incredibly realistic too. I don't remember which part of the dream it was, but I was thinking about how I would have to do an update in the AB collective T number thread and subtract one. In the second part, I even took a picture of the dying mantis on my phone to post on AB! I was shook when I woke up and shed a few tears. (My extreme grogginess played into that though)

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Hedge Witch (Feb 24, 2019)

Leila said:


> Ya know how we sometimes have those stressful work dreams...the ones where everything seems to be going haywire and nothing assuages that feeling of dissonance??
> 
> You guys know the ones.
> 
> ...


When i was breeding honduran milksnakes i had allot of snake dreams. I was breeding for nearly ten years, must have bred hundreds in that time. Vivariums overflowing with hungry adults is a strange one to have, they're cannibalistic so you keep them apart. Other strange snake appearances in my less lucid dreams. Part of getting to know the animal spirit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hedge Witch (Feb 24, 2019)

According to the American Indians a great spider wove the universe into being, we are all part of her dream.


----------



## Vanisher (Feb 24, 2019)

Yes actually i have! Once i was dreaming that i discovered a new Ceratogyrus sp! It was chalkwhite all over the body and had black snd red markings om the abdomen, similar to some jumpingspider speicies. Besides that the whoke spider was totally white! It had a very smalm horn, that was white aswell! Then i woke up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greasylake (Feb 24, 2019)

I must not be a real keeper because I've never dreamed about my T's. Probably they sit right across from my bed so I go to sleep looking at their enclosures.


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 24, 2019)

I had one where my grandmother performed surgery on one of my T's

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SonsofArachne (Feb 25, 2019)

The other night I was looking at my inverts right before I went to bed. The last one I looked at was my big male Phormingochilus carpenteri. So of course I dreamed he escaped and was sitting on my bed. I told my cat (!), who was helping me look for him, that I was going to throw a blanket over him. Once I did that I bunched the blanket up underneath him and could see him struggling in the blanket. I took the blanket to his enclosure but when I opened the blanket it was empty. I woke then, so I don't where he disappeared to.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Feb 26, 2019)

Last night, I dreamed that I had what was a _B. albopilosum _sling, but it looked like the _B. cabocla _sling I used to have. Somewhere, it and its abdomen expanded. I shone a light at it and determined that it (the sling, sized as a juvie or SA) was gravid...becuase I could see some tiny slings crawling around in its abdomen. It ended up giving live birth to them when I was totally unprepared. Swarms of tiny slings that I got to search around the house for! I only ever caught and housed about 3. 

*non-T sections have been left out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Potatatas (Feb 26, 2019)

I get really vivid dreams and often wake up halfway through a dream and think there is some animal loose in the bedroom which i then start looking for for about 5 mins before realising I was dreaming. I've been searching the room for snakes, flying insects, puppies and those spiders form the original Jumangi which would jump at my face everytime I shut my eyes.

Recently I thought my pillow was my albos enclosure and didn't want to put my head back down in case I knocked it over so I just stared at the pillow in darkness for 5 mins before realising I was dreaming.

And last night I woke up and grabbed my gfs wrists because I thought she was a ghost... She does not sleep well

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## weibkreux (Feb 26, 2019)

I dreamed of finding a huge tree full of pokies. Feels like heaven for me but hell for arachnophobes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lostbrane (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, I had another one. It involved me being naked running around some sort of water park resort. However, before all that, somehow, someway my mother was taking care of my P. vittata male (I have absolutely no reason why he shows up in all my more recent tarantula dreams. It's incredible really. Also, not quite sure what it means.). She had posted on social media how he had gotten stuck in a molt, and the picture showed he had popped the carapace but couldn't get any of his legs out. I was rather upset because at the very least I could have tried to save him, but because it was my mother she had no idea what to do. A shame really...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (Mar 3, 2019)

I had two T dreams last night. In the first one I had gotten a B. albopilosum sling. It was already in its enclosure and I was talking to it, telling how cute and plump and fluffy it was, lol.

The second one... I had two Ts in one enclosure, climbing on the walls, I think they were supposed to be some OW species. I had left a couple of mealworms in the enclosure (hadn't crushed their heads like I always do) and I was wondering if the Ts had caught them. Then one of the Ts jumped down and started to run very fast around some large stones that were there, trying to catch a mealworm that was hiding between them. It was fun to watch and there was this cute pitter-patter of T feet. I think the mealworm escaped though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 3, 2019)

The other night I dreamed I was showing a woman my A. chalcodes in its kk, then suddenly the T was gone and we were inside the kk! I then tried to arrange cork bark pieces into something like a couch so we could watch TV, even though I don't remember actually seeing a TV in there. The weirdest part was I never actually saw the woman either, but I could feel her presence.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MintyWood826 (Mar 30, 2019)

Last night I dreamed about a person rehousing a _P. metallica _by handling. The old enclosure was _way_ too small (good for maybe a 1 incher but housing a ~5 inch T). The spider was unrealistically bright blue, which confused me (as the only one I've seen IRL didn't even look blue at all). For some reason, at one point it was on its back and I saw the yellow stripes they have under their legs. I got really mad at the person for being an idiot. They ended up bitten. I then took over the rehousing, extremely nervous as I don't have enough experience to be rehousing an OW. Here, it became a 0.5" sling. I woke up and never did find out if the rehousing went successfully or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Mar 30, 2019)

I had a dream once that I had a really weird GBB in my shower. He was normal size for a GBB but he was insanely fluffy, like C. versicolor levels, and he was molting. In my shower. In my dream this T did not belong to me but I went with it and thought, hey free tarantula.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## tewebag (Mar 30, 2019)

I have had a couple dreams about them but it has always been about them escaping their enclourses and free roaming the room. Of course as soon as I wake up I have to check to make sure everyone is where they are supposed to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin H (Mar 31, 2019)

tewebag said:


> I have had a couple dreams about them but it has always been about them escaping their enclourses and free roaming the room. Of course as soon as I wake up I have to check to make sure everyone is where they are supposed to be.


Just had this sort of dream a couple nights ago. I let it crawl up my arm, and it was fluffy and soft like a kitten. I also checked on my enclosures right away... hell of a dream haha.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marika (Mar 31, 2019)

I had a very stressful dream last night, lol. I had bought a juvie H. maculata and housed it in a pretty big kritter keeper. Then I noticed that there were a few big holes in the lid and the T could escape, it was already close to the holes, webbing. I was too scared to rehouse it so I started to cut pieces of plastic and taped them over the lid, but I was way too slow and the T escaped. It also didn't help that my family members were constantly coming too close even though I was yelling at them to stay away because it wasn't safe. I managed to put a catch cup over the spider, but of course I couldn't get the lid properly closed and the T almost escaped again. I don't remember what happened in the end, but I did realize that I didn't want to keep that T because I was too scared of it.

I guess it's a good thing I'm not planning on getting any OW Ts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Mar 31, 2019)

Had a weird one last night in which I owned this amazing white T that had calico patterns on the abdomen, and I was keeping it in a KK in the garden and it died. Curiously it was called Kate, which is my A. chalcodes' name, so I kept saying "Oh Kate died, but not that Kate."


----------



## fullmetalcommunist (Mar 31, 2019)

I had a dream where I get a mysterious gift in the mail from a secret admirer. It doesn't say who it's from or what's inside but it's got little hearts drawn all over it and stuff. I start unboxing and I'm excited as hell when I see the deli cup "woah cool who sent me a tarantula to try to profess their admiration smooth move stranger." But it's not marked and I can't see the spider inside. I'm like well I hope I can handle this species (figuratively, not literally: I've only ever kept new worlds and still consider myself a beginner, I don't literally hold them for obvious reasons), but like, it's obviously not gonna be an OBT or something. Open the deli cup and an OBT pops out and as it's running up my arm its exoskeleton falls apart to reveal another OBT and those OBTs do this weird fantastical molting into more spiders thing and now I'm covered in like 30 OBTs that keep multiplying and turning into more

and then I woke up in a cold sweat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Apr 11, 2019)

There was a pokie communal with many spiders part of it. Their enclosure was a whole room. I was in it with some people and for some reason, I laid down. I ended up with one crawling on my face, being terrified that it would bite me.


----------



## CommanderBacon (Apr 11, 2019)

I've had tons. The most significant one involved an earthquake that destroyed the city, and I needed to get home to check on everyone, but I found a "albino baboon" and bought it, and had to safely get it home, which was difficult because the city was in rubble.

Most of mine are anxiety dreams about properly caring for them.


----------



## Hoxter (Apr 12, 2019)

I often find open enclosures in my dreams. Sometimes they are still inside, however sometimes are not and that's when it can get nasty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marika (May 16, 2019)

I had a dream that my A. eutylenum molted and I was very excited about it. I've had her for 8 months now and she hasn't molted yet (and she's like 1.2").

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asgiliath (May 16, 2019)

Had a dream last night that I was unboxing a few slings but the “package” was an old briefcase and when I opened it, it was full of newspaper and the spiders were just loose in there........


----------



## SuzukiSwift (May 16, 2019)

I dreamt once that my 9” P ornata was loose in the house. I woke up in a panic


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 16, 2019)

Just had a dream a few days ago that my P. scrofa sling was in the enclosure of my P. muticus trying to lunge at one another. It was more of a nightmare.


----------



## Serpyderpy (May 16, 2019)

Had a bizarre dream about a _Poecilotheria metallica _escaping in some kind of futuristic apartment that I was in that was apparently in the middle of some kind of shopping complex, like a town centre. It was night and the whole thing was bathed in purple and red light. The room I was in had several tanks with animals inside but this spider had got out and I chased it around the room. I found it behind the headboard of the bed dangling by a string of web with a molt inexplicably next to it. I picked it up via the string and told a group of people who were by the door what it was and that it had got out. Maybe people living in the apartment complex? The rest of the dream was a strange mess that didn't relate to spiders but it was still very odd.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## FeralTami (May 17, 2019)

Had a weird dream about my 2 cm B. smithi sling, which is currently in premolt, I dreamt that it molted and came out 6", bright blue, had 16 eyes, very fat and had very cartoony legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Cake 1


----------



## lostbrane (Jul 27, 2019)

Last night I had a dream where apparently I had opened up my own brick and mortar store. Dude came in with his son and I think the guy reached into an enclosure with a scorpion and got stung but shrugged it off. 

After that, he asked if I had an A. geniculata for sale because his wife put her foot down and said not to get any deathstalkers because of the kids and he scoffed as if to imply that he thought her reasoning was absolutely ridiculous. How a genic is a reasonable or relatable substitute idk.


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Jul 27, 2019)

A while back, I had a dream where I  discovered a new species of Avicularia-like tarantula in Africa. It was a deep, jade green and had an interesting behavior where it alternated between terrestrial and aboreal until ultimate molt, then it would walk on its pedipalps with the rest of its legs waving in the air.

I have no idea why I dreamt that or why it was so oddly specific.


----------



## Tessa Clifton (Jul 27, 2019)

I had a dream once where I went on vacation and left my T's in the care of someone (still not sure if it was a friend in my dream or what). I left very specific instructions, but I didn't think it was a big deal to leave them because T's are pretty easy keepers. While I was gone the person thought it would be easier so they put all of my T's (13 at the time) in one cage!!!! She then threw some crickets in there, misted it down with water, and left for the week!!! I came home to like 3 tarantulas still alive, all three were in rough shape and all the others were dead in the cage, I woke up horrified and promptly went to go check on all my T's.


----------



## Asgiliath (Jul 27, 2019)

Mentioned it in a mother thread but I had a couple of dreams in the same night. My mom tried to flush my p. auratus down the toilet (she’s never do that lmao) and one of my a. seemanni molted into another species. 

Sort of related BUT the other night, I woke up around 3 am and moved one of my arms over to the pillow next to me to feel something small and close around my fingers. I don’t know why my mind went to spiders but it was my cat’s paw and her claws.....


----------



## The Seraph (Jul 27, 2019)

I had a dream the somebody was made into a god and then turned everything into tarantulas. My hair became webbing, my eyes N. incei, my make a became P. metallicas and my skin disintegrated into various slings all over the course of several hours.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EtienneN (Jul 27, 2019)

I always dream that I have to rescue tarantulas from weird places like the edge of roller coaster tracks or airports but every time I get one safely in an enclosure another one pops into existence in pretty much the same spot. It’s interesting and frustrating at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hedge Witch (Jul 28, 2019)

HybridReplicate said:


> I sometimes have dreams that answer some question that has been plaguing me. The latest was related to enclosure temperatures in a vivarium. They were consistently below 70F despite the temperature in the room being regulated at 78F. In the dream I stuck an old mercury thermometer in the pond, waited a few & it read 19C. I suddenly awoke & addled with sleep couldn't make the conversion so asked, "Alexa, what's nineteen Celsius in fahrenheit?" after a pause she returned, "Nineteen Celsius is sixty-six degrees fahrenheit."
> 
> Turns out the temperature probe in the room was about four feet off the floor & down where the reservoir was located was quite a bit cooler. Mystery solved.
> 
> ...


Dude, sounds like the great mother spider responsible for weaving the cosmos.

Your writing is a wonder to take in. I'd love to know what you've been reading to inspire such creative wordsmithery.

I had a crazy dream, nothing like HybridReplicate. That would be cool as, more like Leila. 

There was something else in my realm of imagination, like a disincarnate entity. Present but not physically there, there were spiders everywhere and I was trying to put them into enclosures and stack them up. They were being given to me so fast, but it's like I was handed them and each time I was told what it was. I ended up putting s bunch of them in the same enclosure with a couple of scorpions. They weren't fighting but I could sense trouble, it was like a Mexican standoff. i was starting to panic as the stack of enclosures grew higher and higher and I kept worrying about the first enclosure that I'd put too many in together but I couldn't keep up with all the specimens I was being given. It was like I was building this library with no end to it.when I bred snakes I used to have similar dreams, vivariums bursting at the seams packed with snakes. This may sound crazy, but with all the environmental destruction going on I do feel like I'm saving these creatures.



EtienneN said:


> I always dream that I have to rescue tarantulas from weird places like the edge of roller coaster tracks or airports but every time I get one safely in an enclosure another one pops into existence in pretty much the same spot. It’s interesting and frustrating at the same time.


That's a very similar narrative to mine, I just can't do enough. It's frustrating but strangely rewarding for the ones I do save. It's a calling I have.


----------



## Marika (Jul 28, 2019)

I had a dream where I suddenly realized I have an AF A. seemanni even though I couldn't remember buying her. I spent a long time just watching her, she was so pretty.

I also had a dream where I met @basin79 and he sold me a T, lol. Can't remember the species...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 28, 2019)

Marika said:


> I had a dream where I suddenly realized I have an AF A. seemanni even though I couldn't remember buying her. I spent a long time just watching her, she was so pretty.
> 
> I also had a dream where I met @basin79 and he sold me a T, lol. Can't remember the species...


If I've entered your dreams it's time to seek professional help.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Liam52 (Jul 28, 2019)

I had a dream the other day about a T. stirmi. I don’t own one but anyways it was basically like “Little Shop of Horrors” but instead of a giant plant it was a giant Goliath Birdeater that lived in a web in the corner of my room. It constantly yelled at me to feed it and I pretty much just started throwing my other pets at it. After 2 cats, a hedgehog, 2 dogs, and 4 T’s I suppose he’d had enough and then I woke up in a cold sweat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Jul 29, 2019)

I just have T disaster dreams. Somethings breaking or falling or tipping over. If it's not that it's molts.....weird.


----------



## ShyDragoness (Sep 13, 2019)

Last night I dreamt I had a rather odd stack of large glass enclosures inside of a giant bird cage, we had a family friend who I despise over and in the largest tank was this massive freshly molted obt who was chilling out on the side of the wall next to the sliding glass front. The family friend first asked about the venom level of the obt and I explained that it couldnt bite you even if it tried to rn because its fangs were still essentially jelly. He seemed amused at this fact and I went to help my mum with dinner, I heard a commotion and quickly came into the room where the large bird cage was and found the family friend, who we will call A Right Richard, trying to coax the obt down from the wall of the enclosure. It did this sort of erratic bolt-jump and I had a go at A R Richard telling him to get out and leave it alone, that a fall at this point is deadly and that hes a complete idiot for even touching the cage. He laughed me off silly nilly and walked off to talk so someone who I cant quite remember hanging around in the background. I returned to cooking and serving up what was now desert and not the mince pie I was previously preparing the filling for and as I brought it into the front room, there Richard was, holding a freshly molted obt by its abdomen. I absolutely freaked out and everyone kept telling me to calm down, that I was over reacting and everytime I tried to get the T from him he would hold its abdomen tighter until it curled up and somehow managed to bite him with the supposedly jelly fangs(Dreams are weird and not confined to the laws of reality). As Richard wailed in pain he crushed the obts abdomen and threw it to the ground, where everyone screamed thinking it would hurt them, and I woke up.
I hope I never have a dream like this again and will never trust A R Richard near my Ts.


----------



## ghostly (Sep 13, 2019)

My dreams are very fear-based, so it's mostly some irrationally dramatic stuff like, one of my Ts escaping, leaving the apartment, turning up in the neighbours living room and him calling the cops on me for keeping spiders /landlord kicking me out etc.


----------



## ThorsCarapace22 (Sep 13, 2019)

I have dreams of my Ts molting, and me sexing them. Or of me getting like 10 new Ts!! And I'm super excited....and then I wake up.....  

Other than that my dreams are odd.

Plucking chicken feathers in my living room and then blasting off melting through the floor and then I fall in total darkness, just to wake up in a random bathroom talking to my dad even though he has my mom's voice and I truly believe that it's her. 

Yeah my dreams are pointless.
Or disappointing when it comes to tarantulas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Seraph (Sep 13, 2019)

I had a dream of a woman screaming as she molted into a tarantula.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 13, 2019)

The Seraph said:


> I had a dream of a woman screaming as she molted into a tarantula.


WOW! That's an intense visual

I watched The Secret of Nimh the other night.  I had a dream that night that all my Phidippus learned how to escape their enclosures and ate my T slings, then killed each other.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jmanbeing93 (Sep 14, 2019)

The Seraph said:


> I had a dream of a woman screaming as she molted into a tarantula.


So basically Arachne, via through molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JPG (Sep 14, 2019)

Couple weeks ago my first G. Pulchra went on its back so I got excited, but for a whole day no movements. 
The next morning I dreamed about it molting and moving around again, woke up and rushed to the enlcosure, only to find it being completely lifeless for next 2 days.


----------



## Jororo (Sep 14, 2019)

I often dream that I've brought home a large amount of critters, usually from an expo, and everything is super awesome until I wake up and realize it's not real


----------

